# Coolant recovery hose o-ring



## Magoo13183 (Jan 7, 2018)

Does anyone know the exact size of the o-ring on the coolant hose? For the life of me I cannot get the hose to seal correctly where it connects to the water outlet... It's constantly leaking, and when I put a bigger one in there I guess it was an AC one and it didn't handle the heat I guess...


----------



## coopersmokeypiper (Oct 17, 2017)

If you have an old temperature sender from the water outlet or from the radiator sender you can use the rubber o ring off of that to seal the hose by the outlet. That’s what I ended up using.


----------



## frankh (Aug 25, 2014)

Are you talking about the tiny one on the tube thats molded to the hose or the larger 5/8ths of an inch O-ring thats secured by the metal clip? The larger 5/8ths O-ring has to go into the groove inside the pipe that sticks straight up.. sure it has not been pulled out of the groove? Its easy to do.

If its the tiny tube on the end of the hose.. you sure the end has not snapped off.. thats usually why they leak.

I used a 5/8ths ID, 13/16ths OD with a 3/32 section out of my Harbor Freight O-ring kit (Number 114). Its slightly larger/thicker than the original but will give you a slightly more aggressive seal.


----------



## jbell370 (Feb 7, 2018)

I had mine blow right off, the hose to the surge tank, however I am thinking it was fastened incorrectly, lost the metal clip and decided to just order a new water outlet and hose, $70 CDN and the issue should be resolved.


----------

